# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  शिकायत बटन की उपयोगिता

## RAM GAUTAM

फोरम के लिए मेरा एक सुझाव है  फोरम में हम सभी लोगों को किसी भी पोस्ट को जो हमारी राय में फोरम के नियमों के खिलाफ है शिकायत का बटन दबाकर शिकायत करने का एक बहुत ही बड़ा अधिकार दिया गया है. मुझे लगता है की इसमें कुछ सुधार होने चाहिए सब मित्र अपने विचार रक्खें.............


जिस सदस्य ने शिकायत की है उसको सूचना दी जाए की उसकी शिकायत पर कार्यवाही कर दी गयी है .....

अगर सदस्य की शिकायत पर कार्यवाही किन्ही कारणों से नहीं की गयी है तो उसका कारण सदस्य को बताया जाये.....शिकायतों पर कार्यवाही की समयसीमा निर्धारित की जाए....
इसके साथ ही यदि नियामक गण चाहें तो जिसकी शिकायतें उचित और नियमों के अंतर्गत पायी जाएँ उनको कुछ रेपुतेसन पॉइंट देने पर भी विचार किया जा सकता है ....
सभी नियामक और प्रशासक से अनुरोध है की उचित निर्णय लेने का कस्ट करें.......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मुझे ये जानना  है की क्या नियामकोंके दुवारा की गयी  पोस्ट की भी सिकायत की जा सकती है? क्या सम्बंदित सिकायत उस नियामक तक पहुंचेगी?

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> मुझे ये जानना  है की क्या नियामकों को पोस्ट की भी सिकायत की जा सकती है? क्या सम्बंदित सिकायत उस नियामक तक पहुंचेगी?


मित्र मुझे तो पता नहीं है अभी वरीस्थ सदस्यों के विचार आने दीजिये

----------


## marwariladka

मित्र हर शिकायत की कार्यवाही होती है....और आप इस बात को जान नहीं पाते...इसका flow कुछ इस प्रकार है
१-सदस्य शिकायत करते हैं
२-नियामक मण्डली उस शिकायत को देख कर विवेचना करती है
३- अगर वो शिकायत उपयुक्त होती है तो सम्बंधित सदस्य (जिसने पोस्ट किया है ) उसे स्पस्टीकरण के लिए कहा जाता है और चेतावनी दी जाती है
४- अगर सदस्य सठिक स्पस्टीकरण दे पता है तो उस शिकायत को निरस्त्र कर दिया जाता है
४ बी :अगर सदस्य स्पस्टीकरण नहीं दे पाटा है तो उस पोस्ट को डिलीट कर दिया जाता है और सदस्य के बाकी के पोस्ट देख कर तथा उसके द्वारा किये गए कार्य की विवेचना कर के उस पर बेन लगाने या ना लगाने का फैसला लिया जाता है..

मित्र यह सब अभ्यांतारिन प्रोसेस है...हाँ ये हो सकता है किसी शिकायत के लिए कार्यवाही में बिलम्ब हो जाता है मगर हर शिकायत को देखा और परखा जरुर जाता है.....

----------


## Video Master

> मुझे ये जानना  है की क्या नियामकोंके दुवारा की गयी  पोस्ट की भी सिकायत की जा सकती है? क्या सम्बंदित सिकायत उस नियामक तक पहुंचेगी?


 नि:संकोच किसी भी नियामक की जा सकती हैं

----------


## Munneraja

> फोरम के लिए मेरा एक सुझाव है  फोरम में हम सभी लोगों को किसी भी पोस्ट को जो हमारी राय में फोरम के नियमों के खिलाफ है शिकायत का बटन दबाकर शिकायत करने का एक बहुत ही बड़ा अधिकार दिया गया है. मुझे लगता है की इसमें कुछ सुधार होने चाहिए सब मित्र अपने विचार रक्खें.............
> 
> 
> जिस सदस्य ने शिकायत की है उसको सूचना दी जाए की उसकी शिकायत पर कार्यवाही कर दी गयी है .....
> 
> अगर सदस्य की शिकायत पर कार्यवाही किन्ही कारणों से नहीं की गयी है तो उसका कारण सदस्य को बताया जाये.....शिकायतों पर कार्यवाही की समयसीमा निर्धारित की जाए....
> इसके साथ ही यदि नियामक गण चाहें तो जिसकी शिकायतें उचित और नियमों के अंतर्गत पायी जाएँ उनको कुछ रेपुतेसन पॉइंट देने पर भी विचार किया जा सकता है ....
> सभी नियामक और प्रशासक से अनुरोध है की उचित निर्णय लेने का कस्ट करें.......


१. अभी तक किसी भी सदस्य की गलती को सार्वजानिक करना तब तक उचित नहीं समझा जाता है जब तक कि सदस्य वाचाल एवं विवादित ना हो जाये.
इसलिए हर शिकायत पर उचित कार्यवाही करके कोई सूचना नहीं दी जाती है. 
२. अधिक विवादित सदस्य पर कभी कभी कार्यवाही सार्वजानिक रूप से भी कर दी जाती है जब विवादित सदस्य बहस पर उतर जाये.
३. किसी व्यक्तिगत समस्या / जानकारी पर की गई शिकायत की सूचना अक्सर सदस्य तक पंहुचा दी जाती है.
४. किसी भी शिकायत पर सभी प्रबंधन सदस्य पढ़कर अपनी राय देते हैं एवं सर्वसम्मति से कार्यवाही की जाती है.

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> १. अभी तक किसी भी सदस्य की गलती को सार्वजानिक करना तब तक उचित नहीं समझा जाता है जब तक कि सदस्य वाचाल एवं विवादित ना हो जाये.
> इसलिए हर शिकायत पर उचित कार्यवाही करके कोई सूचना नहीं दी जाती है. 
> २. अधिक विवादित सदस्य पर कभी कभी कार्यवाही सार्वजानिक रूप से भी कर दी जाती है जब विवादित सदस्य बहस पर उतर जाये.
> ३. किसी व्यक्तिगत समस्या / जानकारी पर की गई शिकायत की सूचना अक्सर सदस्य तक पंहुचा दी जाती है.
> ४. किसी भी शिकायत पर सभी प्रबंधन सदस्य पढ़कर अपनी राय देते हैं एवं सर्वसम्मति से कार्यवाही की जाती है.


सर जी 
मेरा मतलब सार्वजानिक करने से नहीं है केवल उस सदस्य को जानकारी देने से है जिसने सिकायत की है.

यदि शिकायत पर कोई कार्यवाही नहीं की गयी है तो कम से कम उसका कारन तो शिकायत करता को  बताया जा सकता है. 

इसके साथ ही यदि नियामक गण चाहें तो जिसकी शिकायतें उचित और नियमों के अंतर्गत पायी जाएँ
 उनको कुछ रेपुतेसन पॉइंट देने पर भी विचार किया जा सकता है ....

----------


## marwariladka

क्यों बे फिजूल की बातें कर रहे हो मित्र..ऐसा करने पर फोरम की शांति भंग हो जाएगी...फिर से वही negetiv रेपो वाला कचरा होगा...फिर से कुछ और सूत्र बनेंगे जिसमे जी भर के गाली गुलोज होंगे...इसलिए मित्र शांत रहिये और शांति बनाये रखने में मदद करिए..
अगर आपने मेरी शिकायत की है और मुझे यह पता चल गया तो हो सकता है के में आपकी हर पोस्ट की शिकायत करने लागुन..और गुस्से में आकर आपको गालियाँ भी दूँ...क्या यह आपको अच्छा लगेगा ?..क्या आप मेरा मतलब समझ रहे हैं?


> सर जी 
> मेरा मतलब सार्वजानिक करने से नहीं है केवल उस सदस्य को जानकारी देने से है जिसने सिकायत की है.
> 
> यदि शिकायत पर कोई कार्यवाही नहीं की गयी है तो कम से कम उसका कारन तो शिकायत करता को  बताया जा सकता है. 
> 
> इसके साथ ही यदि नियामक गण चाहें तो जिसकी शिकायतें उचित और नियमों के अंतर्गत पायी जाएँ
>  उनको कुछ रेपुतेसन पॉइंट देने पर भी विचार किया जा सकता है ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नि:संकोच किसी भी नियामक की जा सकती हैं


यह सुनके फोरम के प्रति मेरा सम्मान और ज्यादा हो गया...यहा सभी सदस्य को एक आँख से देखा जाता है....सभी को धन्यवाद....

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> क्यों बे फिजूल की बातें कर रहे हो मित्र..ऐसा करने पर फोरम की शांति भंग हो जाएगी...फिर से वही negetiv रेपो वाला कचरा होगा...फिर से कुछ और सूत्र बनेंगे जिसमे जी भर के गाली गुलोज होंगे...इसलिए मित्र शांत रहिये और शांति बनाये रखने में मदद करिए..
> अगर आपने मेरी शिकायत की है और मुझे यह पता चल गया तो हो सकता है के में आपकी हर पोस्ट की शिकायत करने लागुन..और गुस्से में आकर आपको गालियाँ भी दूँ...क्या यह आपको अच्छा लगेगा ?..क्या आप मेरा मतलब समझ रहे हैं?


जी भाई मैंने आपकी शिकायत की है और जानना चाहता हूँ क्या कार्यवाही हुई है 
आपने जो http://baalmajdur.blogspot.com/  लिंक दे रक्खा है मुझे विज्ञापन लगता है पता नहीं ये सही है या गलत

----------


## marwariladka

मित्र अगर आपको यह बिग्यापन लगता है तो में इसे अभी हटा देता हूँ...मगर क्या आपने इस ब्लॉग के सारे प्रविष्टी पढ़ी है?
क्या इस ब्लॉग का मतलब आपको पता है?
क्या इस ब्लॉग के उद्देश्य को आपने समझा है?.
क्या आपने कभी सोचा है बाल मजदुर क्या हैं और उन्हें क्या होना चाहिए?
अगर इन सब सवालों के जवाब आपको मिल गए हो तो एक अच्छा कारन बताइए में इसे अभी के अभी डिलीट कर दूंगा....


> जी भाई मैंने आपकी शिकायत की है और जानना चाहता हूँ क्या कार्यवाही हुई है 
> आपने जो http://baalmajdur.blogspot.com/  लिंक दे रक्खा है मुझे विज्ञापन लगता है पता नहीं ये सही है या गलत

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> मित्र अगर आपको यह बिग्यापन लगता है तो में इसे अभी हटा देता हूँ...मगर क्या आपने इस ब्लॉग के सारे प्रविष्टी पढ़ी है?
> क्या इस ब्लॉग का मतलब आपको पता है?
> क्या इस ब्लॉग के उद्देश्य को आपने समझा है?.
> क्या आपने कभी सोचा है बाल मजदुर क्या हैं और उन्हें क्या होना चाहिए?
> 
> अगर इन सब सवालों के जवाब आपको मिल गए हो तो एक अच्छा कारन बताइए में इसे अभी के अभी डिलीट कर दूंगा....


भाई इन्टरनेट के क्षेत्र में लाखों साइट्स ऐसी हैं जिनका उद्देश्य और कार्य आपके द्वारा दिए गए लिंक से कई हज़ार गुना अच्छा है अगर आप सहमत हैं की ऐसे साइट्स के लिंक विज्ञापन नहीं हैं तो मैं भी लगा लूँ एक दो. 
 हो सकता है मैंने आपसे ज्यादा जरूरी और समाज के मतलब का ब्लॉग बना रक्खा हो. तो क्या यहाँ उसका लिंक दे दूँ.

----------


## marwariladka

ठीक है मित्र अगर आपको ऐसा लगता है तो में अपना signature बदल दे रहा हूँ..मगर आप इसे मेरी हार ना माने...और एक बात..आपको यह सूचित कर दूँ के मित्र दूसरों के कार्य को देख कर कार्य करना सोभा नहीं देता..अगर खुद का कुछ आईडिया हो तो अलग बात है...मित्र आपके कहने पर मैंने यह signature तो हटा लिया है..मगर मित्र..आपने जो भी सार्थक काम किये हैं आज ताजक उन सबको चालू रखिये..मुझे इससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता के प्रयास किसका है ..मुझे तो बस उस प्रयास को सार्थक बनाने में अच्छा लगता है....अगर मेरे लायक कोई काम हो और में आपकी कोई मदद कर सकूँ आपके प्रयास को सार्थक बनाने में तो जरुर बताइयेगा..आपका आभारी..


> भाई इन्टरनेट के क्षेत्र में लाखों साइट्स ऐसी हैं जिनका उद्देश्य और कार्य आपके द्वारा दिए गए लिंक से कई हज़ार गुना अच्छा है अगर आप सहमत हैं की ऐसे साइट्स के लिंक विज्ञापन नहीं हैं तो मैं भी लगा लूँ एक दो. 
>  हो सकता है मैंने आपसे ज्यादा जरूरी और समाज के मतलब का ब्लॉग बना रक्खा हो. तो क्या यहाँ उसका लिंक दे दूँ.

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> ठीक है मित्र अगर आपको ऐसा लगता है तो में अपना signature बदल दे रहा हूँ..मगर आप इसे मेरी हार ना माने...और एक बात..आपको यह सूचित कर दूँ के मित्र दूसरों के कार्य को देख कर कार्य करना सोभा नहीं देता..अगर खुद का कुछ आईडिया हो तो अलग बात है...मित्र आपके कहने पर मैंने यह signature तो हटा लिया है..मगर मित्र..आपने जो भी सार्थक काम किये हैं आज ताजक उन सबको चालू रखिये..मुझे इससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता के प्रयास किसका है ..मुझे तो बस उस प्रयास को सार्थक बनाने में अच्छा लगता है....अगर मेरे लायक कोई काम हो और में आपकी कोई मदद कर सकूँ आपके प्रयास को सार्थक बनाने में तो जरुर बताइयेगा..आपका आभारी..


भाई यहाँ इसे अगर आप हार जीत सोचते भी हैं तो आपकी सोच का मैं क्या कर सकता हूँ. ये शिकायत मैंने तीन चार दिन पहले की थी मगर कार्यवाही नहीं हुई थी.  तब तक सायद आपने मेरी किसी पोस्ट पर या मैंने आपकी किसी पोस्ट पर कमेन्ट तक नहीं किया होगा.  इतनी बातें आज हुई हैं अगर कोई संका हो तो माननीय नियामकों से पूछ सकते हैं. और हाँ कभी जरुरत होगी तो बिलकुल कस्ट दूंगा .

----------


## Black Pearl

मेरे विचार से इस लिंक पर उपलब्ध ब्लॉग से कोई भी आर्थिक, फाइदा नहीं है। न ही मारवाड़ी जी का कोई हित सिद्ध होता है। फिर इसमे क्या आपत्ति है?

----------


## Munneraja

किसी विवाद को तूल ना देते हुए मारवाड़ी जी ने अपने हस्ताक्षर में उचित परिवर्तन कर लिए हैं.
धन्यवाद.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> ठीक है मित्र अगर आपको ऐसा लगता है तो में अपना signature बदल दे रहा हूँ..मगर आप इसे मेरी हार ना माने...और एक बात..आपको यह सूचित कर दूँ के मित्र दूसरों के कार्य को देख कर कार्य करना सोभा नहीं देता..अगर खुद का कुछ आईडिया हो तो अलग बात है...मित्र आपके कहने पर मैंने यह signature तो हटा लिया है..मगर मित्र..आपने जो भी सार्थक काम किये हैं आज ताजक उन सबको चालू रखिये..मुझे इससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता के प्रयास किसका है ..मुझे तो बस उस प्रयास को सार्थक बनाने में अच्छा लगता है....अगर मेरे लायक कोई काम हो और में आपकी कोई मदद कर सकूँ आपके प्रयास को सार्थक बनाने में तो जरुर बताइयेगा..आपका आभारी..


विक्की जी आपने अपने सिग्नेचर हटा लिए हैं कोई बात नही 
सिग्नेचर के हटने से न आपकी हार न ही किसी कि जीत हुयी है. 
लेकिन आप अपने कार्य बाल मजदूरी के प्रति कर रहे हैं वह करिये और, 
बल्कि और जोर शोर से करिये. 
कृपया मुझे पम करके बालमजदूरी के प्रति क्या कर रहे हैं वह मुझे भी बताएं 
और मेरे से भी जो भी इस Nobel कार्य में जो भी सहयोग बन पायेगा मैं भी करूंगी.

----------


## marwariladka

> भाई यहाँ इसे अगर आप हार जीत सोचते भी हैं तो आपकी सोच का मैं क्या कर सकता हूँ. ये शिकायत मैंने तीन चार दिन पहले की थी मगर कार्यवाही नहीं हुई थी.  तब तक सायद आपने मेरी किसी पोस्ट पर या मैंने आपकी किसी पोस्ट पर कमेन्ट तक नहीं किया होगा.  इतनी बातें आज हुई हैं अगर कोई संका हो तो माननीय नियामकों से पूछ सकते हैं. और हाँ कभी जरुरत होगी तो बिलकुल कस्ट दूंगा .


मित्र मदद करने के लिए में अग्भर हूँ...
मित्र अगर आपने मेरी signature की शिकायत की थी तो जरुर वो नियामक तक पहुंची होगी...उन्होंने जरुर कोई decision लिया होगा..मित्र इसके सन्दर्भ में उनका फैसला आखिरी होगा..अतः मैंने आपके request को मानते हुए खुद ही अपने signature से वो लिंक हटा ली है...
छोडो मित्रो इन बातों से फिर से शांति भंग होगी...इसलिए मुझे क्षमा करें मित्र...परन्तु मुझे अपने मिसन पे गर्व है और में आप सबका साथ चाहूँगा अपने इस मिसन पे....आइन्दा से कोई भी ब्लॉग में यहाँ पे अपने signature में नहीं लगाऊंगा...
धन्यवाद् मित्रो...

----------


## marwariladka

धन्यवाद् मित्रो...में आप सबको शीघ्र ही PM कर के अपने मिसन के बारे में बताऊंगा और आप सबका साथ रहा तो वह मिसन जल्द ही कामयाब होगा..धन्यवाद आप सभी का..
अब ऑफिस जाने का टाइम हो गया
मिलता हु बाद में मित्रो..
बाय बाय




> मेरे विचार से इस लिंक पर उपलब्ध ब्लॉग से कोई भी आर्थिक, फाइदा नहीं है। न ही मारवाड़ी जी का कोई हित सिद्ध होता है। फिर इसमे क्या आपत्ति है?





> विक्की जी आपने अपने सिग्नेचर हटा लिए हैं कोई बात नही 
> सिग्नेचर के हटने से न आपकी हार न ही किसी कि जीत हुयी है. 
> लेकिन आप अपने कार्य बाल मजदूरी के प्रति कर रहे हैं वह करिये और, 
> बल्कि और जोर शोर से करिये. 
> कृपया मुझे पम करके बालमजदूरी के प्रति क्या कर रहे हैं वह मुझे भी बताएं 
> और मेरे से भी जो भी इस Nobel कार्य में जो भी सहयोग बन पायेगा मैं भी करूंगी.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> १. अभी तक किसी भी सदस्य की गलती को सार्वजानिक करना तब तक उचित नहीं समझा जाता है जब तक कि सदस्य वाचाल एवं विवादित ना हो जाये.
> इसलिए हर शिकायत पर उचित कार्यवाही करके कोई सूचना नहीं दी जाती है. 
> २. अधिक विवादित सदस्य पर कभी कभी कार्यवाही सार्वजानिक रूप से भी कर दी जाती है जब विवादित सदस्य बहस पर उतर जाये.
> .


माफ़ी चाहता हूँ...श्री संत जी...पर मेरे विसिटर बॉक्स मैं आपकी तरफ से कुछ लिखा हवा है...जो आपकीइन दोनों  बात का उल्ट है....

----------


## Munneraja

> माफ़ी चाहता हूँ...श्री संत जी...पर मेरे विसिटर बॉक्स मैं आपकी तरफ से कुछ लिखा हवा है...जो आपकीइन दोनों  बात का उल्ट है....


किसी को संदेश में कुछ लिखना और सार्वजानिक प्रविष्टि में कुछ लिखने में फर्क है चाँद जी, 
और मुझे जहां तक ध्यान पड़ता है कि मैंने आपके लिए यदि कुछ लिखा भी होगा तो आपकी किसी गलती पर ध्यान आकर्षित करने के लिए लिखा होगा.

----------


## draculla

हर शिकायत नियामक सेक्सन में जाती है/
जी सिर्फ नियामक और प्रशासक ही देख सकते है/
अन्य सदस्यों के लिए वहाँ जाना वर्जित होता है/
आप किसी के भी पोस्ट की शिकायत कर सकते हैं/
जो सूत्र के रूप में नियामक सेक्सन में पहुँच जाता है/
अब हर नियामक या मौजूदा नियामक उस सूत्र को देखते है/
यदि कोई आम बात होती है तो तत्कालीन उपस्थित नियामक उस पर कार्यवाही कर सकते है/
यदि मामला गंभीर होता है तो नियामकों का ग्रुप इस बात पर विचार विमर्श करता है और एक राय बना कर उस पर कार्यवाही की जाती है/
हर शिकायत की जानकारी शिकायत कर्ता को देना थोड़ा मुश्किल काम होता है/
क्योकि नियामक स्वेक्छा से योगदान देते हैं/अत: इस प्रकार के अतिरिक्त बोझ उन पर नहीं दिया जा सकता है या फिर इस काम को करने के लिए ज्यादा नियामक की न्युक्ति करनी पड़ सकती है/
यदि कोई नियामक किसी शिकायत पर कोई कारवाही नहीं करता है/
तो आपको समझाना चाहिए की इसमें कोई नियम भंग नहीं है/यह एक आपसी समझ की बात है/
फिर भी यदि आपको बात समझ में नहीं आ रही हो तो आप फिर शिकायत के माध्यम से इसका कारण पूछेगें तो नियामक आपको नियम भी अवश्य बता देंगें/
राम गौतम जी शिकायत के बदले पॉइंट से मैं बिल्कुल सहमत नहीं हूँ/
क्योकि इससे नियामकों का काम बहुत ही कठिन हो जायेगा/
क्योकि सदस्य बिना वजह भी शिकायत सिर्फ पॉइंट पाने के चक्कर में कर सकते हैं/
जिससे नियामक का काम बहुत बहुत मुश्किल हो जायेगा/
हमें समझाना चाहिए की नियामक भी हमारी तरह यहाँ पर मनोरंजन के लिए आते हैं/
अत: उन्हें भी मनोरंजन के लिए समय मिलाना चाहिए/

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> किसी को संदेश में कुछ लिखना और सार्वजानिक प्रविष्टि में कुछ लिखने में फर्क है चाँद जी, 
> और मुझे जहां तक ध्यान पड़ता है कि मैंने आपके लिए यदि कुछ लिखा भी होगा तो आपकी किसी गलती पर ध्यान आकर्षित करने के लिए लिखा होगा.


 धन्यवाद श्री संत जी, मेरी शंका का समाधान हो गया सर जी.....

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> हर शिकायत नियामक सेक्सन में जाती है/
> जी सिर्फ नियामक और प्रशासक ही देख सकते है/
> अन्य सदस्यों के लिए वहाँ जाना वर्जित होता है/
> आप किसी के भी पोस्ट की शिकायत कर सकते हैं/
> जो सूत्र के रूप में नियामक सेक्सन में पहुँच जाता है/
> अब हर नियामक या मौजूदा नियामक उस सूत्र को देखते है/
> यदि कोई आम बात होती है तो तत्कालीन उपस्थित नियामक उस पर कार्यवाही कर सकते है/
> यदि मामला गंभीर होता है तो नियामकों का ग्रुप इस बात पर विचार विमर्श करता है और एक राय बना कर उस पर कार्यवाही की जाती है/
> हर शिकायत की जानकारी शिकायत कर्ता को देना थोड़ा मुश्किल काम होता है/
> ...


*सर जी शुक्रिया बहुत सही तरीके से आपने समझाया मैं पूरी तरह से सहमत हूँ आपसे और आपने जो भी पोजिटिव और निगेटिव कारण बताये हैं बिलकुल सही हैं .* 
यहाँ पर केवल एक बात जोड़ना चाहता हूँ इसे तर्क के रूप में या विवाद के रूप में लेने के बजाये सुझाव के रूप में लें और पोजिटिव निर्णय लेने की कृपा करें .  होता क्या है अगर मनमोहक चित्र बिभाग के किसी चित्र की हम लोग शिकायत इस बात को लेकर करते हैं की ये चित्र फोरम के नियमों के खिलाफ है तो उस पर तुरंत कार्यवाही होनी चाहिए. क्योंकी जब तक निर्णय लिया जाएगा पोस्ट करने वाले से स्पस्टीकरण जब तक माँगा जायेगा तब तक जो हानी होनी है वो तो हो चुकी होगी.  
यहाँ पर चित्र  पोस्ट करने वालों को भी अपनी जिम्मेदारी के बारे में पूरी तरह से सजग होने की जरूरत है एक बार सोंचें जरूर कहीं ये गलत तो नहीं है 
अगर सब सहमत हों तो एक बीच का रास्ता निकाला जा सकता है ये इस प्रकार है. यदी किसी चित्र की शिकायत कोई भी सदस्य करता है और किसी भी नियामक को लगता है जो उस समय उपलब्ध है को लगता है की ये मुझे तो नियमों के खिलाफ लग रहा है मगर शायद इसमें सब लोग मिल कर राय लेकर निर्णय करना पड़ेगा तो उस पोस्ट को तत्काल हाइड कर दिया जाए फिर बाद में जो निर्णय हो उसके अनुसार कार्यवाही की जाए की वो चित्र या पोस्ट फोरम में रहेगी या नहीं रहेगी.
धन्यवाद

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> मेरे विचार से इस लिंक पर उपलब्ध ब्लॉग से कोई भी आर्थिक, फाइदा नहीं है। न ही मारवाड़ी जी का कोई हित सिद्ध होता है। फिर इसमे क्या आपत्ति है?


भाई साहब आपत्ती तो आप द्वारा लगाये गए लिंक पर भी है मुझे मेरी सोच में ये फोरम के नियमों के खिलाफ है बाकी निर्णय तो नियामक गण को लेना है. फायदा तो आपका भी नहीं होगा शायद मगर नियम हैं तो हैं भाई.

----------


## marwariladka

> भाई साहब आपत्ती तो आप द्वारा लगाये गए लिंक पर भी है मुझे मेरी सोच में ये फोरम के नियमों के खिलाफ है बाकी निर्णय तो नियामक गण को लेना है. फायदा तो आपका भी नहीं होगा शायद मगर नियम हैं तो हैं भाई.


 भाई साब आपको हर एक लिंक पे आपत्ति है क्या?...अगर में आपसे यह कहू मुझे आपके आपत्ति जताने पे भी आपत्ति है...
तो आपको कैसा लगेगा बंधू?...
बंधू किसी पे आक्षेप करने से पहले यह सुनिश्चित कर लें के आप कोई नियम भंग नहीं कर रहे हैं....
आपके द्वारा भंग किये गए नियम
१-किसी सदस्य पर प्रत्याक्ष्य टिपण्णी वो भी सार्वजनिक मंच पर..
२-विवादों को तुल देना एवं फोरम की शांति भंग करना..
इससे गंभीर अपराध कुछ नहीं हो सकता मित्र...

----------


## marwariladka

> भाई साहब आपत्ती तो आप द्वारा लगाये गए लिंक पर भी है मुझे मेरी सोच में ये फोरम के नियमों के खिलाफ है बाकी निर्णय तो नियामक गण को लेना है. फायदा तो आपका भी नहीं होगा शायद मगर नियम हैं तो हैं भाई.


फिर तो आपको santyen जी के लिंक (http://www.google.com/transliterate/ ) इसपर भी आपत्ति होनी चाहिए न बंधू....
क्यों की यह भी बाहरी लिंक है...
आपकी समस्या क्या है बंधू?
क्यों आप फालतू के विवाद को आगे बढ़ा रहे हैं?

----------


## coolcool

> *सर जी शुक्रिया बहुत सही तरीके से आपने समझाया मैं पूरी तरह से सहमत हूँ आपसे और आपने जो भी पोजिटिव और निगेटिव कारण बताये हैं बिलकुल सही हैं .* 
> यहाँ पर केवल एक बात जोड़ना चाहता हूँ इसे तर्क के रूप में या विवाद के रूप में लेने के बजाये सुझाव के रूप में लें और पोजिटिव निर्णय लेने की कृपा करें .  होता क्या है अगर मनमोहक चित्र बिभाग के किसी चित्र की हम लोग शिकायत इस बात को लेकर करते हैं की ये चित्र फोरम के नियमों के खिलाफ है तो उस पर तुरंत कार्यवाही होनी चाहिए. क्योंकी जब तक निर्णय लिया जाएगा पोस्ट करने वाले से स्पस्टीकरण जब तक माँगा जायेगा तब तक जो हानी होनी है वो तो हो चुकी होगी.  
> यहाँ पर चित्र  पोस्ट करने वालों को भी अपनी जिम्मेदारी के बारे में पूरी तरह से सजग होने की जरूरत है एक बार सोंचें जरूर कहीं ये गलत तो नहीं है 
> अगर सब सहमत हों तो एक बीच का रास्ता निकाला जा सकता है ये इस प्रकार है. यदी किसी चित्र की शिकायत कोई भी सदस्य करता है और किसी भी नियामक को लगता है जो उस समय उपलब्ध है को लगता है की ये मुझे तो नियमों के खिलाफ लग रहा है मगर शायद इसमें सब लोग मिल कर राय लेकर निर्णय करना पड़ेगा तो उस पोस्ट को तत्काल हाइड कर दिया जाए फिर बाद में जो निर्णय हो उसके अनुसार कार्यवाही की जाए की वो चित्र या पोस्ट फोरम में रहेगी या नहीं रहेगी.
> धन्यवाद


प्रिय मित्र. आपके सुझाव का स्वागत है. आपकी जानकारी के लिए आपको स्पष्ट कर दूं की चित्र या किसी भी अन्य प्रविष्टि के ऊपर कोई भी कार्यवाही करने की प्रक्रिया यही है. कोई भी चित्र जिसकी शिकायत नियामक विभाग में आती है उसका फोरम पर उस समय उपस्थित नियामक स्वविवेक से विश्लेषण करते हैं और अगर प्रविष्टि नियमविरुद्ध है तो त्वरित प्रभाव से उसको सूत्र से हटाया जाता है. 
                 इस सन्दर्भ में एक और बात कहना चाहूँगा विशेषकर चित्र विभाग के प्रविश्तिकर्ताओं को, मनमोहक चित्र विभाग फोरम का सबसे ज्यादा भ्रमण किया जाने वाला विभाग है . यह जितना मनोरंजक है उतना ही संवेदनशील  भी है. अतः यह प्रविष्टिकर्ताओं और सदस्यों की भी नैतिक जिम्मेदारी है की किसी भी चित्र को सार्वजानिक करने से पहले यह सुनिश्चित कर लें यह नियमों के अन्दर है या नहीं. 
       फोरम प्रबंधन फोरम को सुचारू और नियमपूर्वक चलाने के सदैव प्रतिबद्ध है पर इसमें सदस्यों का भी उतना ही सहयोग आवश्यक है. नियामक या प्रबंधन सदस्य फोरम को अपना पर्याप्त समय देने की यथासंभव कोशिश करते हैं पर उनकी कुछ निजी प्रतिबद्धताएं भी होती हैं. सदस्यों को इस बात का ध्यान भी रखना चाहिए और समय -२ पर उचित जागरूकता प्रदर्शित करनी चाहिए.  सीधे शब्दों में अगर कहूं तो 
ITS A TEAM WORK 
         अतः अपना निरंतर सहयोग बनाए रखें.
                  धन्यवाद्                                     .

.

----------


## draculla

> भाई साहब आपत्ती तो आप द्वारा लगाये गए लिंक पर भी है मुझे मेरी सोच में ये फोरम के नियमों के खिलाफ है बाकी निर्णय तो नियामक गण को लेना है. फायदा तो आपका भी नहीं होगा शायद मगर नियम हैं तो हैं भाई.


राम जी लिंक के बारे में आपको एक बात बताना चाहता हूँ की वही लिंक यहाँ पर प्रतिबंधित है,जो अन्तर्वासना की तरह मनोरंजन प्रस्तुत करती है/
यदि इसके आलावा कोई और लिंक है तो नियामक को आपत्ति नहीं होती है/
इस विषय पर मेरी एक लंबी बातचीत हमारे पूर्व प्रशासक ठाकुर जी से हुई थी/
पहले मैं हर चित्र पर से साईट के नाम हटा कर डालता था/
लेकिन जब कुछ सदस्यों को देखा की वे ऐसा नहीं कर रहे हैं तो मैंने इसकी बहुत बार शिकायत की थी और मैं जब भी किसी की शिकायत करता हूँ तो मैं उसका लिंक अपने पास सेव रखता हूँ/
लेकिन जब मैंने देखा की शिकायत पर कोई कार्यवाही नहीं हुई है तो मैंने उन्हें सन्देश भेजकर इसका कारण पूछा था/
जिसमे उन्होंने कहा था की यहाँ पर विशेष कर मनोरंजक साईट के लिंक देना मना है/
अत: बाद में मैं भी शिकायत करने से पहले देख लेता हूँ की वह मनोरंजक साईट है या नहीं/
संदीप जी का लिंक एक सॉफ्टवेर का लिंक है और लीगली फ्री है/यह आपको आपकी महत्वपूर्ण फाइलों को नेट पर सेव करने में मदद करता है/अत: इस लिंक में कोई आपत्ति नहीं है/
मित्र आप भी बातों को समझे और शांति भरा और विवेकपूर्ण निर्णय लें/
यदि मेरे नियम को लिखने में कोई त्रुटि हो तो नियामक इसका वर्णन कर दे/
धन्यवाद

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> राम जी लिंक के बारे में आपको एक बात बताना चाहता हूँ की वही लिंक यहाँ पर प्रतिबंधित है,जो अन्तर्वासना की तरह मनोरंजन प्रस्तुत करती है/
> यदि इसके आलावा कोई और लिंक है तो नियामक को आपत्ति नहीं होती है/
> इस विषय पर मेरी एक लंबी बातचीत हमारे पूर्व प्रशासक ठाकुर जी से हुई थी/
> पहले मैं हर चित्र पर से साईट के नाम हटा कर डालता था/
> लेकिन जब कुछ सदस्यों को देखा की वे ऐसा नहीं कर रहे हैं तो मैंने इसकी बहुत बार शिकायत की थी और मैं जब भी किसी की शिकायत करता हूँ तो मैं उसका लिंक अपने पास सेव रखता हूँ/
> लेकिन जब मैंने देखा की शिकायत पर कोई कार्यवाही नहीं हुई है तो मैंने उन्हें सन्देश भेजकर इसका कारण पूछा था/
> जिसमे उन्होंने कहा था की यहाँ पर विशेष कर मनोरंजक साईट के लिंक देना मना है/
> अत: बाद में मैं भी शिकायत करने से पहले देख लेता हूँ की वह मनोरंजक साईट है या नहीं/
> संदीप जी का लिंक एक सॉफ्टवेर का लिंक है और लीगली फ्री है/यह आपको आपकी महत्वपूर्ण फाइलों को नेट पर सेव करने में मदद करता है/अत: इस लिंक में कोई आपत्ति नहीं है/
> ...


शुक्रिया सर जी मुझे इससे कोई दिक्कत नहीं है कोई क्या लिंक लगता है क्या नहीं मगर उन्होंने जिस तरह लिखा उसी तरह जवाब दिया मैंने और क्या मेरे कहने से लिंक हट जाएगा ये सोचना प्रबंधन का काम है की प्रबंधन क्या चाहता है .

----------


## Black Pearl

> भाई साहब आपत्ती तो आप द्वारा लगाये गए लिंक पर भी है मुझे मेरी सोच में ये फोरम के नियमों के खिलाफ है बाकी निर्णय तो नियामक गण को लेना है. फायदा तो आपका भी नहीं होगा शायद मगर नियम हैं तो हैं भाई.


महोदय मुझ लगता है आपको एक बार नियमों को दोबारा पड़ने की आवश्यकता है, नियमों वाले सूत्र का लिंक ये है http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=199

यहाँ पर साफ साफ लिखा गया है की फ्री software के लिंक फोरम पर दिये जा सकते हैं। और मेरे द्वारा दी गयी लिंक एक फ्री software की है।  एक और बात ये इस लिंक से मुझे फायदा होता है। धन्यवाद।

----------


## sanjeetspice

सिकायत बटन काम केसे करता है 


हो सके तो स्क्रीन शोट के द्वारा बताने का कास्ट करे 

धन्यवाद

----------


## bhalla1496

मुझे सूत्र बनाना है कैसे बनाउ ?

----------


## badboy123455

अच्छी जानकारी हे .......

----------


## gitaa0

सिकायत बटन जरुरी है

----------


## rakeshrih

मै अन्तर्वासना का नियमित सदस्य हू लेकिन मुझे शिकायत है आप लोग अन्तर्वासना मै कहानी का अगला भाग बहूत देर से प्रकाशित करते है कहानी समय मे पूरी हो तो आछा लगता है अगेर कहानी अधूरी हो एवं उसका अगला भाग आप लम्बे समय के बाद प्रकाशित करेगे तो मजा नहीं आये गा . मे जिस कहानी की बात केर रहा हू वो है 
बहन का नग्नतावाद से परिचय

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

आज बहुत दिन बाद मुझे इस सूत्र को खोजने की आवश्यकता पड़ी है

मैं जानना चाहता हूँ की जो मैंने शिकायत किसी पोस्ट को लेकर दो तीन दिन पहले की थी तो मुझे कैसे पता चलेगा की उसको संज्ञान लिया गया है अथवा नहीं..
आज मैं भूल गया हूँ मैंने कहाँ किस विभाग में किस सूत्र में किस पोस्ट की शिकायत की थी...

----------


## draculla

> आज बहुत दिन बाद मुझे इस सूत्र को खोजने की आवश्यकता पड़ी है
> 
> मैं जानना चाहता हूँ की जो मैंने शिकायत किसी पोस्ट को लेकर दो तीन दिन पहले की थी तो मुझे कैसे पता चलेगा की उसको संज्ञान लिया गया है अथवा नहीं..
> आज मैं भूल गया हूँ मैंने कहाँ किस विभाग में किस सूत्र में किस पोस्ट की शिकायत की थी...


इसकी कोई व्यवस्था नहीं है.
यदि आपने शिकायत की है तो  आपको उसकी जानकारी खुद ही रखनी पड़ती है.
वैसे की और अन्य जगह की शिकायत की एक कॉपी अपने पास रखना!

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> इसकी कोई व्यवस्था नहीं है.
> यदि आपने शिकायत की है तो  आपको उसकी जानकारी खुद ही रखनी पड़ती है.
> वैसे की और अन्य जगह की शिकायत की एक कॉपी अपने पास रखना!


शुक्रिया श्रीमान मगर मैं भूल गया हूँ की मैंने किस पोस्ट की शिकायत की थी. कोई बात नहीं आगे से ख्याल रखूँगा.

----------


## mailer_demon

> फोरम के लिए मेरा एक सुझाव है  फोरम में हम सभी लोगों को किसी भी पोस्ट को जो हमारी राय में फोरम के नियमों के खिलाफ है शिकायत का बटन दबाकर शिकायत करने का एक बहुत ही बड़ा अधिकार दिया गया है. मुझे लगता है की इसमें कुछ सुधार होने चाहिए सब मित्र अपने विचार रक्खें.............
> 
> 
> जिस सदस्य ने शिकायत की है उसको सूचना दी जाए की उसकी शिकायत पर कार्यवाही कर दी गयी है .....
> 
> अगर सदस्य की शिकायत पर कार्यवाही किन्ही कारणों से नहीं की गयी है तो उसका कारण सदस्य को बताया जाये.....शिकायतों पर कार्यवाही की समयसीमा निर्धारित की जाए....
> इसके साथ ही यदि नियामक गण चाहें तो जिसकी शिकायतें उचित और नियमों के अंतर्गत पायी जाएँ उनको कुछ रेपुतेसन पॉइंट देने पर भी विचार किया जा सकता है ....
> सभी नियामक और प्रशासक से अनुरोध है की उचित निर्णय लेने का कस्ट करें.......


आप का सुझाव उचित है / विचारनिये /

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> आप का सुझाव उचित है / विचारनिये /


पहले मैं  ऐसे ही क्रांतिकारी विचार रखता था. मगर धीरे धीरे पता चल गया फोरम कोई लोग्तान्त्रिक नहीं है 
अगर हमें अच्छा लगे तो स्वागत है वर्ना कमी नहीं है सदस्यों की. जो प्रबंधन को अच्छा लगेगा उसी में खुश रहना होगा.

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

> पहले मैं  ऐसे ही क्रांतिकारी विचार रखता था. मगर धीरे धीरे पता चल गया फोरम कोई लोग्तान्त्रिक नहीं है 
> अगर हमें अच्छा लगे तो स्वागत है वर्ना कमी नहीं है सदस्यों की. जो प्रबंधन को अच्छा लगेगा उसी में खुश रहना होगा.


Bilkul sahi.kaha ramji. 
Ab to.for.bhi theek.hi h..

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> Bilkul sahi.kaha ramji. 
> Ab to.for.bhi theek.hi h..



फोरम अब बेहतर चल रहा है।

----------


## rajkanwar

muje http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=308&page=8
is address karizmma album ka software chahiye  lekin ho nahi raha  plz help me

----------


## mahaanindia

पर फिर १०० प्रविष्टियाँ पूरी होने के वावजूद मुझे नया सूत्र बनाने का लिंक  नहीं मिला है,  हेल्प - मुझे सूत्र बनाने की अनुमति क्यों नही है ?

----------


## The Hero

> पर फिर १०० प्रविष्टियाँ पूरी होने के वावजूद मुझे नया सूत्र बनाने का लिंक  नहीं मिला है,  हेल्प - मुझे सूत्र बनाने की अनुमति क्यों नही है ?


इस प्रविष्टि को पर जाइये आपका समाधान हो जायेगा | 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1506803

----------


## dkj

आज संख्या घट कैसे गई???????????????????post 500040 ?

----------


## draculla

> आज संख्या घट कैसे गई???????????????????post 500040 ?


बंधू आपके कुछ पोस्ट में कोई वाक्य लिखा नहीं होता है सिर्फ CCCCCCCCC या ***************** ऐसा कुछ होता है.
जो की एक तरह से स्पाम की श्रेणी में आने के करना हटाया गया होगा....
बंधू ध्यान से देखें इस बार कुछ पोस्ट और कम हो गयी है.
अत: आप अपने पोस्ट में कुछ स्पष्ट लिखे...जिससे बाद आपके पोस्ट को नहीं हटाया जायेगा.
यह मैं इसीलिए बोल रहा हूँ ऐसे कुछ पोस्ट की शिकायत मैंने खुद की है.
बंधू एक ही तरह के वाक्यों या शिकायत को एक ज्यादा जगह भी पोस्ट ना करे....
नहीं तो नियामक एक जगह की पोस्ट को छोड़कर सारे जगह की पोस्ट भी मिटा देंगे फिर आप और चिंतित हो जायेगे.
आशा करता हूँ की आप मेरी बात समझ गए होंगें.
धन्यवाद

----------

